# QSI install AC Rail Bus



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have Ideas how to install a QSI in the Aristo rail bus. It has the circit board in the floor and how does one get to it? Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it figured out and now installed and loco up and running. Later RJD


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats cool, Got any pictures?

Jethro


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be documenting the install here:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power/classic-rail-bus*

Will be all there in a couple of days, right now, only a number of pictures of the hidden circuit board.

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy some folks are slow. You have had the pics for a while now to up date your site.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Last weekend got "eaten" pretty quickly. SWGRS is this weekend. Sorry... 

I added the rest of the pictures, but need to organize the sequence and add more description text.

Greg


----------

